# modern rolling stock



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

I own alot of USA modern tanks and covered hoppers and are really impressed with the detail and weight . I love listening to these cars go over rail joints and switches . My wish list of cars in the "ultimate series" is long but here are a few . Modern high cube boxcars , coil steel cars and articulated all purpose spine cars . Come on Charlie Roe !


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty cool, eh? 

Small scale friends used to drop by just to listen to my metal wheels rolling on brass track.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Hang in there, its coming. 
When I started all there was out there was 40' cars. couple of diesel. 
You'll soon run out of room with modern cars. 
speaking of coil cars, thats my next project ...maybe...


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey Marty , I got one of your NTCG hoppers on my line . It don't have the bridge graphic on it just the reporting mark . You can pin your map for a car of your in Illinois if your still doing that .


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

USA Trains is coming out with a modern short tank car, a modern enclosed auto carrier, a modern short ACF covered hopper and a 60 foot box car very soon. Still I could use the spine cars.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If it's new i'll get it. Need some of the newer equip. Later RJD


----------

